# Can't log into Tesco direct with Kindle Fire HD



## UKyankee (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have just received a Kindle Fire HD as a Christmas Present. 

I use Tesco Online to order groceries which are then delivered. 
I have tried to use the Kindle Fire HD to do this but every time I try I keep getting the message "Username or password" not known.

There is no problem with my Username and Password.

Is there a general problem or are there some settings I should look at.

Thanks for any advice.

Connie.

Ps Amazon Kindle CS couldn't advise why.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The only thing I can comment is that Tesco Direct has been busier than a busy thing that's having a busy day all day today...  

I've had problems trying to get an order placed.

Could possibly be problems at their end, might be worth trying tomorrow.


----------



## UKyankee (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello Morf,

Thank you for your reply.
I will try again.

I wasn't sure if I needed an "APP" to shop online at Tesco or not.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry, can't help you with that, I'm not a Fire user.


----------



## UKyankee (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Morf,

It must have been as you suggested as I can now log in with no problems.  

Thanks for your help.


----------

